# **AFI 12v Tubular Header**



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

BSH is pleased to announce that it is making the AFI 12V tubular manifolds publicly available. 








*Description:*
AFI has now added this VW 12v Tubular Turbo Manifold to its highly successful line of turbo manifold products. AFI manifolds are used on many of the fastest import drag and road race cars worldwide.
Made 100% in the US this turbo manifold will take your forced induction 12v to the next level. The AFI turbo manifold features a true low merge angle collector to optimize flow and increase efficiency. 
*Includes:*
CNC Milled Head Flange and Turbo Flange
Low Merge Angle Collector
Ported Runner Inlets
Back Purged - Tig Welded Stainless Steel Construction
Available for MKII, MKIII, and MKIV 12v VR6's
Other fabrication components available as well. 
*Availability*
These manifolds are a special order part with a lead time of 2-4 weeks. 








*Special Offer*
In order to get these manifolds out there we are making three available at VERY special pricing. Normally $1499.99 we will be letting three go for $1349.99. Do not wait to get in on this offer, when the three are done its over. To place an order please either call or email as this product is currently only available to the forum members.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*









Sexyness!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

HOLLY **** THAT IS INSANE.
I was waiting for wen someone was going to make one.


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

nasty piece!


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Omg verry nice!


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (pimS)*

GODDDDD DAAAMNNNN they look nice, I will be ordering one of these very soon


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

Is there any that can be seen in a car with the turbo on it?
Looks really PROPER. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Will be in touch, I'll even come get it!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (leebro61)*

Thanks Lee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

very nice.


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

Hi,
I would like to order one of these manifolds please, at the VERY special price of $1349.99.








This will be for a MKIII 12valve VR6.
Is that a T4 flange showm in the pic, is it possible to get the manifold with a T3 or V-band turbo flange?
Thanks


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's a masterpiece right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Props to AFI for offering this piece to the VW crowd


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

how thick is the material it is made of..?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

About damn time Jesse! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (joe90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe90* »_Hi,
I would like to order one of these manifolds please, at the VERY special price of $1349.99.








This will be for a MKIII 12valve VR6.
Is that a T4 flange showm in the pic, is it possible to get the manifold with a T3 or V-band turbo flange?
Thanks

Manifolds are available in T3 and T4 configuration currently. Please send us an email at [email protected] and we will get your order placed and the build started.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

Awesome. Finally got these in some sort of production I see. To Lee and Jesse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like I always said these are [email protected]$$ and should gain some very nice top end power on our cars.
How far back does the turbo flange sit from the exhaust flange (trying to compare it to an ATP mani)?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (MiamiVr6T)*

Theres a whole lot more room with this manifold than the ATP manifold.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

i'd love to see a back-to-back comparison with one of these, and ATP manifold, and an adapter Y style manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_i'd love to see a back-to-back comparison with one of these, and ATP manifold, and an adapter Y style manifold. 























That would be fun for S&G, but there really is no competition here.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That would be fun for S&G, but there really is no competition here. 

i have no doubt that it makes better power, just curious as to how much.
there is too much bad product on these forums, would just love to see the companies who make the awesome stuff, throw the hammer down.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i have no doubt that it makes better power, just curious as to how much.
there is too much bad product on these forums, would just love to see the companies who make the awesome stuff, throw the hammer down.









Pretty sure the ball was not dropped in the fabrication of this product.
P.s you ever make vids of your car with the new set-up I could watch ???


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_
Pretty sure the ball was not dropped in the fabrication of this product.
P.s you ever make vids of your car with the new set-up I could watch ???









definitely. thats why i want to see results. we're finally getting to see AAA quality products on these forums, and it would be great to have numbers to show all those other companies/customers why they should support the companies like AFI/BSH
i only have two vids. i will have more soon.
vid 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq5G4aJ-xnU
vid 2 (low boost during break in) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJtkSEawAcg


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (TBT-Syncro)*

I tell you what, anyone who has an appropriate setup and could do before and after dynos comparing the AFI manifold to a log manifold who wants to enter into a contractual agreement stating that you will get this done asap we will cut an extra special deal to. This is a serious commitment we would be looking for as these manifolds take same time to make.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I tell you what, anyone who has an appropriate setup and could do before and after dynos comparing the AFI manifold to a log manifold who wants to enter into a contractual agreement stating that you will get this done asap we will cut an extra special deal to. This is a serious commitment we would be looking for as these manifolds take same time to make. 

We need more people like you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
TBT MOAR!!!! indash









p.s your exhaust isn't loud enough

















_Modified by mcdub at 2:02 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I tell you what, anyone who has an appropriate setup and could do before and after dynos comparing the AFI manifold to a log manifold who wants to enter into a contractual agreement stating that you will get this done asap we will cut an extra special deal to. This is a serious commitment we would be looking for as these manifolds take same time to make. 

Phil,
alot of guys in here are familiar with Jesse so if you ask him to post up some info you might get a better response.


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (Issam Abed)*

A back to back test would def require some work in order to be done 100% correct. It would require fabbing a new DP/Dumptube/IC piping and intake to start, along with im sure different oil line, etc. 
From what we've found on most setups (honda's, Evo's, etc) there is a usually around a 10-12% gain when switching from a log/cast style manifold to a "Well Built" tubular. That is just with correcting the a/f. Another benefit of the Tubular manifold is eliminating alot of the backpressure. On some applications like Honda f20c motors (s2000) We have seen gains over 100whp on pump gas. Granted this was with more boost, because of the high flowing head, the log style became a restriction, creating excessive backpressure and causing knock much sooner. With the tubular we were able to push the car quite a bit further safely on pump gas.
This manifold also compensates for the offset of the cylinders in the vr6. If you notice the difference in length in the 1/3/5 compared to the 2/4/6. 
Like mentioned above...this isn't some mass produced part. If your someone that is looking for the most out of your setup, this part is for you, if your just looking for a simple turbo setup is it needed? ...well no...but its still badass








Jesse


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Any plans for a 24v version?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

fantastic!


----------



## NOSMS (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (GT42r_Hatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT42r_Hatch* »_
there is a usually around a 10-12% gain when switching from a log/cast style manifold to a "Well Built" tubular.
Another benefit of the Tubular manifold is eliminating alot of the backpressure. 

Jesse

I new I had read this before. Jesse I guess I'm not the only one quoting you.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (NOSMS)*

Just to let everyone know, there is also a twin scroll version of this manifold already fixtured. It utilizes twin tial MVS wastegates. List on it is $1699, on this intro deal it will be $1499.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

WOW the twin scroll should be sick! Would love to see some pics and see it perform


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Just to let everyone know, there is also a twin scroll version of this manifold already fixtured. It utilizes twin tial MVS wastegates. List on it is $1699, on this intro deal it will be $1499.

what about a v-band version?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_
what about a v-band version?

On the 6 cylinder manifolds we can do a V-band housing for a GT40 but its really going to be a pain on anything smaller.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Any plans for a 24v version?









X2^100000000







Twin scroll Please with a GT4088R







Ill test it out


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

bw372 with race cover with twin scroll and ill buy one and test it for you.


_Modified by philipwight at 12:38 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

Damn... these are killa!!







Nice fab. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** ([email protected])*

IM sent

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I tell you what, anyone who has an appropriate setup and could do before and after dynos comparing the AFI manifold to a log manifold who wants to enter into a contractual agreement stating that you will get this done asap we will cut an extra special deal to. This is a serious commitment we would be looking for as these manifolds take same time to make.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I tell you what, anyone who has an appropriate setup and could do before and after dynos comparing the AFI manifold to a log manifold who wants to enter into a contractual agreement stating that you will get this done asap we will cut an extra special deal to. This is a serious commitment we would be looking for as these manifolds take same time to make. 


You have my DIRECT number............and I LOVE me some contractual-ness....reminds me of Prom








C2


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
....reminds me of Prom








C2


oh **** ROFL


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

prom?
is that a reference to many different tubes all going into one hole (obvious)?
or the all red car and a cherry popping event??


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

nan that is a SIACK manifold...... props and props.....


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

I ordered one of these over a month ago, sent numerous e-mail trying to give you money to get my build started, the last e-mail I received from your company said it was waiting for a shipping quote from you local UPS rep., that was over three weeks ago








I'm not sure what's going on with this manifold, but I presume it's down to a severe lack of interest/orders/demand that you are not producing any manifolds, except for the one shown in the pics.
All I can say is I'm glad you never took my money, because I would probably be waiting forever for this manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (joe90)*

any pics of the downpipe used with this set up.
Looks tight as **** with the placement of the waste gate


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (joe90)*

Im not sure who this is? We dont have an open order for any of these manifolds that arent in some form of completion.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (vrtme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrtme* »_any pics of the downpipe used with this set up.
Looks tight as **** with the placement of the waste gate 

At this time there is not a production downpipe for this manifold. Its all custom after the header which is the hardest part. If theres a big demand for a complete hardware package it can be made however its felt that most of the guys looking for this kind of setup are outside of bolt ons.


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*

yep i understand that. Have you got a pic of your own custom DP.... Just wanted to see the kind of shape that you have to fab.. Looks very very tight to me....


----------



## joe90 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Im not sure who this is? We dont have an open order for any of these manifolds that arent in some form of completion. 
 
Play dumb, good move


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (joe90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe90* »_

Play dumb, good move









get out of here,or send an IM.
BAN.




_Modified by mcdub at 8:07 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_bw372 with race cover with twin scroll and ill buy one and test it for you.

_Modified by philipwight at 12:38 PM 7-8-2009_

We have a car in the shop that we are fitting an S372 on this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (joe90)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joe90* »_

Play dumb, good move









pipe down pikey


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
We have a car in the shop that we are fitting an S372 on this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and as soon as i get mine i'll have pics of how a small cover s366 fits with this manifold in a mk3


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.therealvrt)*

Do you have the measurements for this... Im wondering if it will fit in a A4 with a 12v vr6


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

I'll pull some measurements when we fit the S372. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Are these manifolds even real?? we've been trying for months to get one, two even three sent to us.........


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

If I remember correctly you were holding off until we could guarantee S372 fitment. Thats a big reason why we are doing a new test fitment on this exact setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kutsujus2k (Jan 30, 2009)

24v love?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (kutsujus2k)*

Presently we only have an intake manifold for the 24v, exhaust will come in 2010.


----------



## stuuu (Jul 14, 2008)

this looks fuggin amazing
spectacular work


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (stuuu)*

schematics of this piece would be killer to make sure killer fitment! also if you have a kit or the ability to take a few things out the kinetic stage 3 and include this manifold and the c2 intake manifold with a gt 2876r that would be killer but this isnt a perrrfect world if there is some group buy deal you can hook it with that would be killer!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (!!Wild Man!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!!Wild Man!!* »_.... to take a few things out the kinetic stage 3 and include this manifold and the c2 intake manifold with a gt 2876r that would be killer

ummmm, that turbo would be WAY too small on a VR.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
ummmm, that turbo would be WAY too small on a VR.









Agreed. 
Design work is complete for the S372 capable manifold. We'll have some finished pictures as soon as head flanges are off the mill.


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

IN all reality i wanted a gt 40 but the dub grupe i roll with said that thing would be unreliable... i say I want power! And from what I hear about the tube manifolds of the PAST not relevant to yours at all but the welds have snapped or broken... have you guys done testing to see if this was a possibility ?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (!!Wild Man!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!!Wild Man!!* »_IN all reality i wanted a gt 40 but the dub grupe i roll with said that thing would be unreliable... i say I want power! And from what I hear about the tube manifolds of the PAST not relevant to yours at all but the welds have snapped or broken... have you guys done testing to see if this was a possibility ? 

There are thousands and thousands of tubular manifolds running with out any soft of problems. If you want to do some real background work, check out AFI's great reputation within the Evo community.


----------



## nofear0788 (Mar 2, 2007)

anyone running one of these yet?
I feel like ive been waiting for ever!


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (nofear0788)*

Mine should be completed this week. I have been waiting forever too but well worth the wait. Feel free to post a pic of the twin scroll manifold justin.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRsixGLI* »_Mine should be completed this week. I have been waiting forever too but well worth the wait. Feel free to post a pic of the twin scroll manifold justin.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

looks pretty good..pics on a car would always bee nice..


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

pics on the car with a 4inch down pipe, both wastegates and dump tubes and charge pipe would be really really nice and on a mk3 setup with the rear motor mount.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

It looks like the passenger side wastegate will be in the way of the oil return... been there done that.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_It looks like the passenger side wastegate will be in the way of the oil return... been there done that.









Double checked, plenty of room, pics to follow.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

I get a kick out of this picture, heres the 3076R on my 2.0T next to the S372 we built this manifold to fit.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Open manifold


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

ABA manifold Cough..Cough..how mmutch to make Cough Cough
Oh wait did i say that


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_ABA manifold Cough..Cough..how mmutch to make Cough Cough
Oh wait did i say that









You might of








There will be two more additions to the manifold line early this coming year


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*













































































































































































A fresh case for you good sir


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Been waiting for mine for a while now from AFI. Looking forward to it.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

i got my 2 today
thanks Philip


----------



## KVR6turbo (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

Received mine as well. Twin Scroll
Really clean piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KVR6turbo)*

that afi manifold looks awfully familiar!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: **AFI 12v Tubular Header** (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_








BSH is pleased to announce that it is making the AFI 12V tubular manifolds publicly available. 








*Description:*
AFI has now added this VW 12v Tubular Turbo Manifold to its highly successful line of turbo manifold products. AFI manifolds are used on many of the fastest import drag and road race cars worldwide.
Made 100% in the US this turbo manifold will take your forced induction 12v to the next level. The AFI turbo manifold features a true low merge angle collector to optimize flow and increase efficiency. 
*Includes:*
CNC Milled Head Flange and Turbo Flange
Low Merge Angle Collector
Ported Runner Inlets
Back Purged - Tig Welded Stainless Steel Construction
Available for MKII, MKIII, and MKIV 12v VR6's
Other fabrication components available as well. 
*Availability*
These manifolds are a special order part with a lead time of 2-4 weeks. 








*Special Offer*
In order to get these manifolds out there we are making three available at VERY special pricing. Normally $1499.99 we will be letting three go for $1349.99. Do not wait to get in on this offer, when the three are done its over. To place an order please either call or email as this product is currently only available to the forum members. 


Look's great!
I think this manifold will be a great part for high power vr6 turbo owners.
Do you have any pictures fitted in the car (MK3)?
Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

Made our first test in a mk4 with this manifold. Turbo was a s366, t4 .88 ar with regular cover. Lots of room. Race cove should fit but will be close to wastegate vband coupler


----------



## JVK (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.therealvrt* »_Made our first test in a mk4 with this manifold. Turbo was a s366, t4 .88 ar with regular cover. Lots of room. Race cove should fit but will be close to wastegate vband coupler

Hi there.
Sounds great do you have any pictures of this build, or engine bay?
Best regards from
Jacob


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (JVK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JVK* »_
Hi there.
Sounds great do you have any pictures of this build, or engine bay?
Best regards from
Jacob

no pictures. Sorry. Search JETSETT on here to see the car. The owner is finaly goingturbo after being supercharged for many years. Build will be solid with no corners cut. My mk3 will be back together in about 3 weeks and i will post pics with same manifold/turbo


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

you guys make these for Mk4 vr's??
i run the ATP clone mani at the moment, but id really like something like this, but id need a downpipe as well....
would you guys do a custom d/p to fit this mani and my turbo to my 3" catback exhaust??


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Note to mk4 owners
the DP will be on the drivers side and provisions will have to be made to run the turbo inlet on the passengers side of the car so you'd have to move all that crap on that side


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

anyone install this yet?
it looks like i am gonna have to get real creative with the oil return line


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

the one above is in my corrado. oil return is definitely a lil tricky. not sure if you can see it in my pic.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_ABA manifold Cough..Cough..how mmutch to make Cough Cough
Oh wait did i say that









im interested in this aswell. hopefully that new lineup you speak of will have these.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

WOW! These look Great! Looks like I'll be purchasing one of these in the near future. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Great Work!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Bthornton10)*

For those asking about oil drains, we make a really sweet low depth oil drain fitting. It will open up a lot of room for those making their own lines. Shoot me an IM in the mean time but I will get some pictures up shortly.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Are you taling about the return flange bolted on to the turbo? My manifold has no space wide enough to fit a - 10 fitting through. I am running mine over the wastegate flange (which is on the passenger side) and around the back


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

sorry for the ****ti iphone pics (lots more room than it looks)
turbo is a s366 with regular cover
motor mounts are BFI stg2
wastegate is a 44mm tial
wastegate has about 1/2 inch clearance to line metal cover over the brake line. Turbo to firewall, I can almost put my fist between them!!!! (race cover here i come)
had to make a hardline for my oil return around back of the WG pipe










_Modified by .therealvrt at 9:59 AM 1-23-2010_


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

lookin good. real nice work guys!


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

Post more pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

what kind of pica are you looking for?


----------



## !!Wild Man!! (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Specifically the low merge angle collector and the waste gate single scroll. Please. Trying to put together a waste gate assembly and want to see where it exits the collector.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

sick piece !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks


----------

